# Alternative driver for atheros wireless card?

## pacho2

Is there any alternative to madwifi for Atheros cards?

My card is:

```

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01) 
```

Thanks for info

----------

## Flipperrr

The only "alternative" I can think of is ndiswrapper...

----------

## pacho2

I know that there are alternative atheros drivers for openbsd, but I don't know if they have been ported to linux :-/

Thanks a lot  :Smile: 

----------

